# Natural Medication



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello all,

I was contemplating using a natural medication/supplement that can hopefully help with social anxiety. I suffer mainly from social anxiety. My panic attacks have greatly been reduced over the years (thank God) and my depression is pretty non existent (thank God again). I've browsed these forums and heard the some of these natural medications listed below don't do something like go through the "blood brain barrier" or something of that nature and are therefore not as effective as say Xanax or Klonipan. 

I was curious if anybody has tried the following natural supplements and if they helped at all with specifically your social anxiety, or if there are any other natural meds that you've tried and can recommend or comment on.

GABA
St john wort
5-htp
Kava Kava
Phenibut
Valerian
Picamilon (I heard this one does go through the "blood brain barrier" or whatever)




Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Why does it have to be natural?


----------



## bflats (Jan 9, 2012)

*new news*

Hi I was wondering if any of these natural medications worked for you?


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Why does it have to be natural?


some people prefer it. I like my drugs to come from the earth too but I know that just because it's from the earth doesn't make it safer or better.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

GABA- I haven't personeally tried but have read information on it being effective for depression( I can link you the sources if you want). I'm glad you brought this up because I'm going to try it .
St john wort- n/a
5-htp-n/a
Kava Kava-I have found it good for reducing anxiety
Phenibut-n/a
Valerian- have had it in tea form but don't think the dose was strong enough-aka didn't feel any different. 
Picamilon -n/a


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Just saying; short of things like opium/shrooms/cannabis/kratom/etc, there are very few ‘natural’ drugs that are powerful enough in raw form to have any noticeable psychoactive/calming/stimulating effects at non-toxic doses. It'd be foolish to rule out anything synthetic without specific reason.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Just saying; short of things like opium/shrooms/cannabis/kratom/etc, there are very few 'natural' drugs that are powerful enough in raw form to have any noticeable psychoactive/calming/stimulating effects at non-toxic doses. It'd be foolish to rule out anything synthetic without specific reason.


I know what you're saying  just sayin'


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

StayingMotivated said:


> I know what you're saying  just sayin'


Anyway... you were saying? :boogie


----------



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

StayingMotivated said:


> GABA- I haven't personeally tried but have read information on it being effective for depression( I can link you the sources if you want). I'm glad you brought this up because I'm going to try it .
> St john wort- n/a
> 5-htp-n/a
> Kava Kava-I have found it good for reducing anxiety
> ...


 Thank you for sharing. Anybody else?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

MastaMel said:


> I was curious if anybody has tried the following natural supplements and if they helped at all with specifically your social anxiety, or if there are any other natural meds that you've tried and can recommend or comment on.
> 
> GABA
> St john wort
> ...


I've used St John's Wort and 5HTP on and off for a few years now. I'd say they've helped me through some rough patches - mainly with depression though, rather than anxiety. Possibly worth a try though?

Valerian I've tried using once or twice to help me sleep. I can't recall any noticable effects.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Keep in mind, everyone's reactions will be different


GABA: it works pretty well to feel mellow, a little less than phenibut
St John's Wort: I took it for a couple months but didn't find it effective
5-htp: only taken it a few times, but with good results
Kava Kava: I've got some but hesitate to use it--it has a shady rep
Phenibut: this is my gold standard: it helps keep down the obsessive thinking but makes me tired
Valerian: good for sleep
Picamilon: haven't tried it

l-theanine is also good


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Uridine.


----------



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> Uridine.


Care to share your experience?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Garlic,Beet juice,Fish oil im gonna try this stack pretty soon and maybe some magnesium i dunno

im hoping it will keep the vampires away,

Garlic can lower cortisol apparently reduces stress, it actually pretty strong and i can feel it in my HEAD!! lol, it also a blood thinner increases nitric oxide and a whole bunch of other crap

Same with the Beet juice, im not sure where im gonna have too buy that or make my own for that matter but it helps with nitric oxide and a whole bunch of other stuff i can't remember

Fish Oil a blood thinner and full of good fat's and a anti inflammatory it will help keep the river's flowing smoothly,

im hoping this stack will lower my blood pressure a bit and if it does that mean's it will lower anxiety cause there a correlation between the too i hope,

Plus you will stink so bad, lol all the people that are causing u problems will try and avoid u haha, im just kidding


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

MastaMel said:


> Care to share your experience?


It's so awsome, I think I'll keep this one to myself :yes


----------



## molefacedmofo (Jan 16, 2012)

The stimulant kanna is a miracle for me. It feels indistinguishable from the paxil I used to take, only without the severe weight gain and weird side effects. There's also no crash when I stop.

I started it again a couple months ago and it just started fully working today. It's such a relief. It's like night and day. 

This is the stuff that should be sold in stores instead of st john's wort. But if that happened, I suspect less people would turn to synthetic ssris.


----------



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> It's so awsome, I think I'll keep this one to myself :yes


Thanks for absolutely nothing and wasting my time. BTW, you're so awesome.


----------



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

molefacedmofo said:


> The stimulant kanna is a miracle for me. It feels indistinguishable from the paxil I used to take, only without the severe weight gain and weird side effects. There's also no crash when I stop.
> 
> I started it again a couple months ago and it just started fully working today. It's such a relief. It's like night and day.
> 
> This is the stuff that should be sold in stores instead of st john's wort. But if that happened, I suspect less people would turn to synthetic ssris.


Very interesting. I looked it up online, and it doesn't seem like there is much research about it. Do you like the capsules, liquid form, or powder?


----------



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

GotAnxiety said:


> Garlic,Beet juice,Fish oil im gonna try this stack pretty soon and maybe some magnesium i dunno
> 
> im hoping it will keep the vampires away,
> 
> ...


I can comment about the fish oil. I am a huge advocate that fish oil helps relieve you of depression. Since I have taken fish oil in 2007, I have not been depressed. I stopped taking it once for about a month and a half, and boom, my depression hit again. I can truly say fish oil has helped a lot with my depression, but did 0 for social anxiety.


----------



## molefacedmofo (Jan 16, 2012)

MastaMel said:


> Very interesting. I looked it up online, and it doesn't seem like there is much research about it. Do you like the capsules, liquid form, or powder?


I buy the powder. Because it's not very active when taken orally, the best method is to smoke it, snort it, or take it sublingually. That makes it sound like a recreational drug, but I don't find it recreational at all.

I take small 20-50mg doses several times throughout the day, equaling 200-400mg.

The come up is identical to prescription ssris for me. For the first few weeks of consecutive daily use, it makes me feel agitated with no noticeable mood lift. After 1-2 months of daily use, the stimulant agitation subsides and is replaced by a general feeling of well-being and increased confidence.

It's believed to act as an ssri but not fully proven. Personally, I'm quite sure that it does boost serotonin. Ever since I went off an insane 80mg of paxil, I've been very sensitive to anything that boosts serotonin. Even benadryl gives me a serotonin buzz now, which I never got in the past. Kanna gives me that same feeling.

This stuff's seriously a miracle for me. It's like all the positive effects of paxil with none of the drawbacks. There's no crash when you stop, and no apparent lasting changes to the brain's serotonin system. No weight gain or sexual side effects either.


----------



## Healix (Jan 11, 2012)

I ordered some St. John's Wort, Kava Kava extract, and a mix of herbs called Anxiet-Ease (including Kava Kava) last week. I'll let you know how they affect me when I get them, although the St. John's Wort might take a while to kick in.


----------



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

molefacedmofo said:


> I buy the powder. Because it's not very active when taken orally, the best method is to smoke it, snort it, or take it sublingually. That makes it sound like a recreational drug, but I don't find it recreational at all.
> 
> I take small 20-50mg doses several times throughout the day, equaling 200-400mg.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty awesome, I might have to try this. I've been googling it and many people seem to be sharing your same experience.


----------



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

Healix said:


> I ordered some St. John's Wort, Kava Kava extract, and a mix of herbs called Anxiet-Ease (including Kava Kava) last week. I'll let you know how they affect me when I get them, although the St. John's Wort might take a while to kick in.


Sounds great, thanks in advance.


----------



## Wesses (Jan 18, 2012)

5-htp makes me happier and less anxious


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

MastaMel said:


> Thanks for absolutely nothing and wasting my time. BTW, you're so awesome.


Since your time is so valuable. Thread #15 on the second page is an earlier post on uridine which leads you to another thread on another forum with a more in depth, ongoing discussion on Uridine. Geez..

Uridine is different from any other supplement I've used in that it actually repairs the brain. I'm keeping this one for life.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/uridine-helps-with-anxiety-140522/


----------



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> Since your time is so valuable. Thread #15 on the second page is an earlier post on uridine which leads you to another thread on another forum with a more in depth, ongoing discussion on Uridine. Geez..
> 
> Uridine is different from any other supplement I've used in that it actually repairs the brain. I'm keeping this one for life.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/uridine-helps-with-anxiety-140522/


I wasn't trying to sound like a douche, but you gotta understand...

I read your post in the other thread. Is it still working well for you? How is it for social anxiety specifically, because that seems to be my main problem. Don't have a large problem with my depression anymore (thank God).


----------



## Owtsgmi (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, uridine works for social anxiety. Mine basically disappeared in about a week. Should be taken with fish oil, vitamin b, and alcar (or alpha-gpc).


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

5-htp won't do much you might as well try St. Johns Wort but both are rather for depression not anxiety, GABA won't do much either, Phenibut is great but you should only be using it no more than once a week, tolerance builds extremely quick, and it does have potential for addiction and nasty withdrawals, so be smart. I suggest you look into Kratom for sure too, it's my favorite thing that I use daily!

Also look into Rhodiola Rosea, L-theanine (wonderful supplement for relaxing/anxiety), Mulungu, Piracetam (works for some, some not, just like Picamilon), and definitely supplement with Fish oil it does help uplift mood over time. Lastly, NIACIN (vit. b3), I personally haven't tried but hear great things, will try it soon too.


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

5htp and vitamin c are what I use when I need a seratonin recovery, also

Never

Ever

Smoke

Weed

I can honestly say that afte maybe 3 years of smoking maybe a few times a year out of mainly pressure there's nothing more on this whole earth that I fear more than the anxiety and complete loss of sense or self it creates for a person suffering from AS, I know it's probably no the natural solution tour thinking of but I just want everyone that reads thins thread that could the idea to just know how bad it can make your SA


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

And sorry about the grammar haven't got used to the touch screen keyboard of my phone yet lol


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Unexist said:


> 5htp and vitamin c are what I use when I need a seratonin recovery, also
> 
> Never
> 
> ...


Weed works great for me as a treatment for anxiety/depression/ADHD. YMMV, but don't just dismiss it.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Just so you know, weed with higher THC amount is not what you want for anxiety (sativa usually), you need strains that are high in CBD (cannabidiol) content, THAT is best for anxiety/depression.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Uridine makes me feel totally balanced. It takes the edge off very nicely. Things that don't matter, you just tend to brush off, instead of dwelling on them. I think it would stack up well with Oregano Oil.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/dopaminergics-go-157134/#post1059516972

Oregano oil stimulates dopamine just right. It's not too much, but it's enough to get you moving. I typically do it when I have a lot of things to do, like on Laundry day. One softgel is enough to help me get things done. It's pretty remarkable. Of all the things I've tried, I wasn't expecting this to work so well. I used it for something else, noticed the effect, then found the studies to support my anecdotal experience.


----------



## molefacedmofo (Jan 16, 2012)

Not to keep harping on this, but you people are really missing out if you haven't tried kanna. Over the last month, it's pulled me away from catatonic depression. I was seriously on the brink of suicide. 

Aside from paxil, this is the only thing I've ever taken that allows me to look people in the face or stand up for myself. I really think this could be a lifesaver for some people who don't want to take synthetic prescription drugs. Use google and you'll find other people talking it up too. 

I'm going to be really upset if Big Pharma eventually gets this stuff banned. I need SSRIs to function socially, but I'm not willing to take them anymore because of all the creepy side effects. This stuff is side effect free for me.


----------



## Banco (Jan 10, 2011)

wow! all of these suggestions sounds great. I have tried and still take to this day on and off Kava, although it helps me calm down my thoughts, it doesn't seem to work all the time. More of a mixed result. Tried Rhodiola rosea, But havent been consistent enough with it. Never heard of this "kana" supplement, i first thought it was mistaken for kava, but ill look more into it.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Can't stress enough to buy a good brand. You get what you buy for.


----------



## kavaclos (Apr 11, 2012)

*Solutions for Social Anxeity*

I would say give Kava a try, natural as they get.. for relaxation, insomnia, depression, SOCIAL ANXIETY ( which i have dealt with ), Stress, etc..

I have been doing research on some of the most potent and user friendly KAVA experiences. Tried several different remedies but the one that caught my eye was a product called 1Hour Break. It's actually an oral spray that has very potent KAVA that acts fast with a relaxing feeling. I have been using this for a couple of months now and to be honest its been great. No preparation needed and I can carry a bottle everywhere. Fairly cheap, $10 a bottle which has about 15 servings.. I also have tried the pill form, but it gets pricey and there is too much time before you get the effects. This product 1Hour Break i recommended helps fight my own anxiety anywhere at anytime:idea

C los


----------



## Dreamer1981 (Apr 14, 2012)

I've tried St john's wart, paxil, prozac and they all make me feel lazy and give me a headache


----------



## tygiag (May 29, 2012)

molefacedmofo said:


> Not to keep harping on this, but you people are really missing out if you haven't tried kanna. Over the last month, it's pulled me away from catatonic depression. I was seriously on the brink of suicide.
> 
> Aside from paxil, this is the only thing I've ever taken that allows me to look people in the face or stand up for myself. I really think this could be a lifesaver for some people who don't want to take synthetic prescription drugs. Use google and you'll find other people talking it up too.
> 
> I'm going to be really upset if Big Pharma eventually gets this stuff banned. I need SSRIs to function socially, but I'm not willing to take them anymore because of all the creepy side effects. This stuff is side effect free for me.


What is the brand and dosage you take?


----------



## Broshious2 (Jan 21, 2009)

MastaMel said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was contemplating using a natural medication/supplement that can hopefully help with social anxiety. I suffer mainly from social anxiety. My panic attacks have greatly been reduced over the years (thank God) and my depression is pretty non existent (thank God again). I've browsed these forums and heard the some of these natural medications listed below don't do something like go through the "blood brain barrier" or something of that nature and are therefore not as effective as say Xanax or Klonipan.
> 
> ...


Phenibut and Picamilon are far from natural.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Beggiatoa said:


> Since your time is so valuable. Thread #15 on the second page is an earlier post on uridine which leads you to another thread on another forum with a more in depth, ongoing discussion on Uridine. Geez..
> 
> Uridine is different from any other supplement I've used in that it actually repairs the brain. I'm keeping this one for life.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/uridine-helps-with-anxiety-140522/


Well, Beggiatoa, I am glad my thread helped so well.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

GABA can't cross the blood brain barrier. It's useless for your brain.


----------

